# PSU Recomendation for Crossfire



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

My friend bought a second R6850 and his current PSU (Model CM RS-500-PCAR-D3) is unable to handle it. he wants to upgrade to a better PSU, His budget is 7.5K . he wants to go for Corsair RM650 but I heard RM series is not that good. 

His specs. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/gri2jZH.png


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2014)

Seasonic M12II 750 or Seasonic G Series 650W 80 Plus Gold (SSR-650RM)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

^^ How is the A.S.S ?


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2014)

RM650 is fine if the reviews are to be believed. It's different than RM750 and RM850.

Go for Corsair RM650. Corsair ASS support than Seasonic.

If you can find HX series, then go for it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 22, 2014)

How HD 6850 fails on a 500 w psu ? that sounds a bit strange


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How HD 6850 fails on a 500 w psu ? that sounds a bit strange


crossfire.


----------

